# Assassins Creed Origins - Monitor Problem



## Glantir (27. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem Spiel und zwar startet es auf meinem Sekundären Bildschirm und nicht auf dem Hauptbildschirm. Woran kann das liegen? Alle anderen Spiele starten normal auf dem Hauptbildschirm.
Die einfachste Lösung wäre wohl den 2. Bildschirm abzuschließen, aber wäre schön wenn man das Problem auch anders beheben kann....


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2017)

Glantir schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem Spiel und zwar startet es auf meinem Sekundären Bildschirm und nicht auf dem Hauptbildschirm. Woran kann das liegen? Alle anderen Spiele starten normal auf dem Hauptbildschirm.
> Die einfachste Lösung wäre wohl den 2. Bildschirm abzuschließen, aber wäre schön wenn man das Problem auch anders beheben kann....



Könnte ein Bug sein, das Game ist ja noch neu. Kannst du vlt einfach in den Treibern mal die Zuordnung ändern, also den sekundären zum primären machen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Oktober 2017)

Alt+Return -> Fenster auf den anderen Monitor schieben -> Alt+Return


----------



## Glantir (27. Oktober 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Alt+Return -> Fenster auf den anderen Monitor schieben -> Alt+Return



Danke das funktioniert


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2017)

Glantir schrieb:


> Danke das funktioniert


  das wissen halt nur die Krösusse mit Multi-Monitor-Settings  

Aber trotzdem komisch, dass andere Games das Problem nicht haben. ^^


----------



## Glantir (27. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das wissen halt nur die Krösusse mit Multi-Monitor-Settings
> 
> Aber trotzdem komisch, dass andere Games das Problem nicht haben. ^^



Ist halt Ubi Soft  mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen glaub ich  

Jetzt hab ich das Problem das der Sound ingame knackt bzw. wenn die Leute sprechen und Musik im Spiel ist. Aber scheinbar nur bei englischer Sprachausgabe...... o.O, vll hats auch der neu start gelöst ich probier es später nochmal mit englischer Sprachausgabe


----------



## Glantir (8. November 2017)

Ich nutze den Thread mal um eine andere Frage zu stellen ^^.

Und zwar betrifft die Frage das Trials of the Gods Event. Daher hab ich die Frage in den Spoiler Kasten gesetzt .



Spoiler



Die Quest besagt das man alle Anubis Teile sammeln soll, aber seh ich das richtig das es in dem Event kampf nur das Schwert gibt? Kommen für die anderen Set Teile dann noch weitere Event Kämpfe? Vll weiß das ja zufällig jemand ^^


----------

